# Web Development > Web Servers Converting my http:// to https://  ???

## arodriguez

I'm sure this has probably already been answered here, but I can't seem to find it.

We have an asp.net web-based application running on one of our client's servers.  They want to access it from home.  I have a domain created and they are getting it now from home just fine.  However, this is medical data and I want the connection to be secure.

In other words, I want them to access it from an https address as opposed to an http address.

I went to their site yesterday and tried to figure it out in IIS.  I tried nearly everything.  I changed the TCP from 80 to 443.  I changed it back and SSL to 443.  I enabled 128 bit encryption.  Unfortunately, after changing everything, I still could not access it using an https address.

Eventually I gave up and changed everything back the way it was.

What am I missing??


Thanks so much for any assistance.



Chi

----------


## arodriguez

Hmm..I guess I'm in the wrong forum.  :Cool:

----------


## maverick_dude

To enabl SSL, you need to have an SSL certificate installed on your server (web server). There are many companies who sell these certificates at nominal rates. VeriSign is one. Once you have the certifficate, install this on the server and then you must be good to go.  :Smile:  All the best...

----------


## peeyush_jain

Hi friend you can convert your Http web application to Https: below the steps:
Prerequisite: 
1. Web server where the web site deployed must have the SSL certification.
(Please verify by following steps: 
a.	Go to start -> run-> enter ‘inetmgr’ -> expand the parent node, 
b.	In ‘Default web site’ right clicks and go to ‘Directory Security’ tab->
c.	In ‘Secure communication’ section if the ‘view certificate’ button is enable 
d.	Then it means you have SSL certification and after click on ‘View certificate’ button, you can able to see the certification details also.)

To make Website on https:
1.	Go to start -> run-> enter ‘inetmgr’ -> 
2.	Then go to deployed website directory folder ->
3.	Right click and select property -> 
4.	‘Directory Security ’ tab-> 
5.	In ‘secure communication’ section Click on ‘Edit’ - >
6.	Select the check box ‘require secure channel (SSL)’ and in ‘client certificate’ section select radio button ‘ignore client certificate ’ 
7.	Then click on ok-> 
8.	Apply and ok.

Now, the website is on https.
Let me know in case of any further information

----------

